
Show HN: Packetriot – Expose Local Services to the Internet - jborak
https://packetriot.com
======
jborak
Hey HN, this is the author, thanks for checking out my project and any
feedback. As I built this I found alternatives, here are some differentiators:

* access logs & metrics - these types of systems obscure this info (src IPs, etc...)

* system health checks - probes if the destination (upstream service) is available, if not, we'll email you

* self-hosted - want to host the edge server software on your own, you can do that

* specification - the plan is to publish the protocol and spec so others can write clients or integrations

Glad to help with questions, cheers.

------
jm42
So I can use this to run servers at home without my provider throttling or
detecting them? How does traffic from this appear to them?

~~~
jborak
It's built exactly for that. The tunnel is established in reverse over a
websocket, so outgoing traffic from your PC is TCP:443 which looks like normal
TLS traffic.

I've been using this for almost 6 months and haven't seen any throttling. Your
Netflix, YouTube or any other streaming traffic will dwarf what bandwidth you
consume, unless we're talking terabytes...

~~~
jm42
awesome!

